# Ladies, please help me find my wife a bow she'll love.



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Since her estimated draw length would be 22-24 inches (with or without D-loop), I would recommend

Bear Apprentice II, only avail in right handed riser
Winchester Destiny
PSE Chaos
Bowtech Equalizer

If budget is not an issue

HCA X10, short Trinary CAM
K&K Vengeance SD
Maitland Retribution VTR, if her DL is 24.5" 

Here are the considerations 

- Speed consistency

This takes the guesswork out of the new archer. If the bow can shoot arrow at consistent speed and accuracy, the shooter would have the confidence that the bow is blameless when it comes to errors and misses.

- Low Mass Weight and Good Balance

For new archers, the weakest link is her holding arm, not her drawing arm. While drawing the bow is a challenge, holding the bow is the key to accuracy.
A low mass weight bow allows an archer to aim longer without getting tired. And repeated hit on the bulleye will build her confidence.
Set the bow at lower poundage first, and gradually increase the poundage over 3-4 weeks, assuming that she practices on near daily basis.

- Good performance

When she is ready for hunting, all the bows on the list are known for their high efficiency. In other words, if the DL is theoretically extended to 30" and DW extrapolated to 70lb, these are all 330fps+ bows. BTW 50lb bow can kill plenty of deers, shot placement is everything to get the kill, not the speed. But the higher efficiency will no doubt gives her an edge.

Most of these bows are also very quiet and all of the bows steady in the hand during the shot cycle.


Please keep in mind that

Many husbands had the problem with getting their wives into archery because their coaching session often turns into a demonstration of how manly they are.
It would help if you can get her to practice other women, or better, to get her to practice with a female archery coach (that is where I came in) first.
And after her training, try not to assume that you are always the better half in archery.

If you are serious about her archery, it is more important to help her with accuracy than trying to get her to pull higher poundage.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very good post! Just to add bows to try would be the Heartbreaker and the Soldier. As far as what I look for, balance, ease of draw, how the bow feels while at full draw and after the shot, consistency, solid wall. The bows I'll look at are a bit longer in ATA, and they have to be pleasing to my eye. There are some bows out there that I think are just ugly and it would take convincing for me to try them based on looks alone when I know others that look good and shoot good.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I will not be pushing a particular draw weight, however when we move into bigger game she'll have to step up to at least 50lbs to stay legal. We estimate that she is around a 24-24.5" draw length, though we haven't gotten a bow into her hand to confirm this just yet.

I hadn't considered finding a female archery coach for her, and popping for a couple of lessons. That could make a world of difference.

Keep the great advice coming, that's the sort of thing I joined the site for.


----------



## Tinyhuntress (Aug 28, 2011)

*I am 5'1'' and I have a 24.5" drawlength with D loop*

But I also have wierdly long arms and wide shoulders for my height lol... I would say that investing in a women's bow is important! I tried the z7, but all in all I just felt more comfortable with a lightweight bow made for a woman! I actually ordered my passion right before the jewel came out, so I can't compare to that, but I do love my passion! After 6 weeks of shooting when I thought my shoulder was going to pull out of its socket, I can now comfortably shoot 46 lbs. Previously I had an ignition (kids bow) which was a great starter bow but the passion is a whole lot faster and a better wall. And curiously I had a 24" drawlength on the ignition w/ no d loop. Just a note I started out pulling about 28 lbs on the ignition and shot for 2 yrs before I hunted w/ it, and at that point I shot about 38 lbs, but if she wants to be very serious about being ready by next season and shoot a whole lot, she can do it!


----------



## Tinyhuntress (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, and my boyfriend is an excellent coach for me! At first he had to watch me practice ALL the time to catch my mistakes before they amplified into terrible habits, now I just need a refresher here and there. But he does have a great knack for teaching others all kinds of things!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Stubby I agree on the ATA also agree on finding some bows just ugly and won't even try shooting them because of that. I personally find the Craze ugly. I've heard good things about it, but have never shot one.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

On the short draw length bows. Bear Apprentice II can go up to 60lb and optimized for draw between 22-26 inches, so it is a great bow for petite archers.

While it is fairly low cost ($249 for the whole ready to shoot package minus arrows). It is not a cheap bow as far as quality is concerned, for example, for the price, you got non-stretching string, which is big plus for the accuracy and consistency. The peep sight came with the package is not my favorite, and finish for the pink camo version is a bit rough. But overall, it is the most cost-efficient bow that outperforms many other bows 2-3 times the price.

To save the production cost, Bear opted out on making a left-handed version, so if you are shopping for short DL bow which can go up to 50-60lb, and Bear Apprentice II is on your list, perhaps you should ask your wife to do an eye dominance test first.

Another great bow for the petite shooters is the Winchester Destiny. The mass weight is only 2.5lb and at 52lb DW x 28" DL, it is rated 290fps (using 260 grain IBO arrows). Again, this bow is about $299-$350, but you got very quality parts and very high performance out of it. Unlike other light weight bows, the shocks are minimum, and speed very repeatable.

For the DL going from 22" to 25", these two bows often outshoot many far more expensive bows which are miniaturized man-bows. 

The other bows which can go up to 50-60lb are Hoyt Ruckus and Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge. Both are excellent bows. But I did not list them on my original recomendation for the following reasons.

The Ruckus is usually special ordered item, and, from our past experience, take a long time to get it shipped to your dealer, and also takes longer for return or factory-service in case of defects. Diamond Razor Edge is a binary cam bow, with impressive performance, but can be a nightmare to tune. And even after tuning, the timing can be off due to a variety of reasons, string stretching, weather, to name a few factors. BTW Soldier and Razor Edge are really near-identical bows with almost identical performance envelope, the main difference is that, with Soldier, the riser has a 5/16" back stabilizer adopter and the razor edge does not.

If you notice the list, I mentioned Bowtech Equalizer but not Bowtech Heartbreaker, you can perhaps deduce that I am not a big fan of Heartbreaker. The Equalizer is a lot like Winchester Destiny, ie, built with very quality components, with very consistent speed over the chronograph test. Whereas, the Heartbreakers we tested can have speed variation over 3% (8-9fps) shooting the same arrows. While it might be a great hunting package (ready to hunt package is $599 with Heartbreaker), for the beginning archer, you can never be sure if the arrow misses the target, it is because the shooter or the bow.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, she is right handed, however she's left eye dominant. Does this make shooting a RH bow out of the question?

We'll check out the Apprentice II, as well as Bear's other two women's bows (Siren and Home Wrecker). The only other thing I see setting the Apprentice II back is a real short ATA length.

I'm looking closely at two of Bear's bows myself, hence the reason I've focused the search to the models offered by Bear at the moment. We still need to find a shop so she can shoot a couple of the ones mentioned and get a good feel for what she wants.


----------



## heartbreaker77 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a youth draw but my hearbreaker is absolutely the perfect bow for me. She will just have to try them out and see what fits her. My coach is Mark at the place of purchase and my husband. I have never shot a compound and after some tuning Im dead on. Give the heartbreaker a shot. It's a very smooth bow.


----------



## BackwoodsVicxen (Oct 4, 2011)

I personally like and shoot a Hoyt Vicxen. I am 5'2 also and shoot 25" draw. It is a very smooth bow. I also didn't want anything too girly and got a blackedout vicxen. I can tell a difference from my previous bow. I had a Diamond Razor's Edge before this (which is a great bow for the cost) I got it to begin with because of the price and I wasn't sure if I would stick with bowhunting. It was really good because its drawlength and weight could both be adjusted to fit me. It had a 30-60 lb draw weight and a 19"-29" draw. I think both of these are good bows, depended on what you want to pay. I have also heard good things about the Jewell and Passion. I liked the look of a Vicxen better.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

colo_dually said:


> Thanks for all the info, she is right handed, however she's left eye dominant. Does this make shooting a RH bow out of the question?


It doesn't rule out RH bows, but if at all possible, have her try a lefty bow. I'm in the same boat (short draw length, and right handed but left-eye dominant). I tried both RH and LH bows, and felt much more comfortable, was more accurate, and picked things up more quickly with the LH bow. It might be harder to find the perfect bow, but if she truly feels more comfortable shooting as a lefty, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Most left eye dominant shooters go with left handed bows, regardless if they are left or right handed.

Having said that, I also know personally quite a few professional archers (one of them is on the US Archery Team) who are left-eyed but being trained to use right handed bow.

There are certain training method required for that kind of eye swapping. But you would still see people around archery tournament wear single sunshade to force which eye they use for aiming.

BTW, short ATA is not a big problem for short DL shooters. Bows like that are actually very handy in the trees or around brushes. The real issue with short ATA bow used for long DL is the sharp string angle which may or may not pinch the nock at full draw. If on paper, you draw an ATA of Bear Apprentice II and superimposed your wife's DL (24"), you will see that the string angle is much better than most archer shooting a 31" ATA bow at 29" DL.

And even for the latter scenario, the problem is easily solved using an Ultra-Nock instead of D-Loop.



colo_dually said:


> Thanks for all the info, she is right handed, however she's left eye dominant. Does this make shooting a RH bow out of the question?
> 
> We'll check out the Apprentice II, as well as Bear's other two women's bows (Siren and Home Wrecker). The only other thing I see setting the Apprentice II back is a real short ATA length.
> 
> I'm looking closely at two of Bear's bows myself, hence the reason I've focused the search to the models offered by Bear at the moment. We still need to find a shop so she can shoot a couple of the ones mentioned and get a good feel for what she wants.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> BTW, short ATA is not a big problem for short DL shooters. Bows like that are actually very handy in the trees or around brushes.


I'll second that--and I shoot fingers, which means even more pinch. My hunting bow ATA is 30" but due to a last-minute limb crack, I had to take my target bow (ATA 39") on a recent 8-day hunting trip. It doesn't sound like much, but for a small person, those 9 inches made a HUGE difference. When the bow was strapped to my pack, it was hard to kneel without getting the bottom cam in the dirt, and my top cam whacked everything and was always getting caught in branches. If she really wants to hunt, a shorter ATA is the way to go.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I really appreciate the continued feedback.

I'll plan to have her shoot a few LH bows then, as we search.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

It's great that you might be hunting together next fall. I hope she finds something she likes--let us know what she decides on!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

colo_dually said:


> Thanks for all the info, she is right handed, however she's left eye dominant. Does this make shooting a RH bow out of the question?


I've had multiple people start archery with cross-dominance in my area. As YetAnotherCoach said there are training methods to enable her to shoot RH but if you don't have a coach available and knowledgeable this increases the archers frustration with hitting the target or they will attempt to look "over the string" with their aiming eye and develop some bad habits.

I've had better luck just starting the archers off with their eye-dominance rather than hand dominance. Just be aware that if she's right handed she will typically be weaker left handed for her DW, and she will take a little bit longer developing the fine motor skills like knocking the arrow and putting the release on. However once she gets the hang of it it's all the same and the muscles will develop as required and as worked.


I've just purchased a Mathews Jewel myself for 3D and hunting ... and I have to say it's a lovely bow to shoot and a smooth draw cycle with little to no feedback on the shot. But like anything, each individual archer has a preference so get her to try as many bows as possible to see which one feels the best for her.

We've had some good luck with the Mission Craze & Menace as a starting out bow with our youth and ladies for our club ... not too pricey with lots of adjustment for draw length and weight. However I find the cam rollover is quite harsh ... not the smoothest bows to draw.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll be keeping this thread updated with the equipment she settles on, her progression as an archer, and the experiance of our first hunt next fall (should everything come together the way I plan).

We will be testing as many bows as we can get our hands on for her to shoot in the coming months. I want to encourage her as much as I can, and I appreciate all the help and advise I can get.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

heah im not a female but my woman shoots were looking at the new pse stiletto when the rep brings the line to show and tell she shot a pse chaos for 2 yrs and now i have her shooting a bowmadness xl let the bow pick her if you decide on a chaos get the single cam version we played alot trying to get the cam n half to tune good cuz of spine issues. make sure you take her to some 3d shoots its fun for em and reinsure her she will miss a few targets and let her work into good scores its a fun time as a couple to go to em we now have 3 couples that we go to shoots with its a blast for the ladies so they get to talk there girlie stuff and the guys get to talk are bs


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

colo_dually said:


> Thanks for all the info, she is right handed, however she's left eye dominant. Does this make shooting a RH bow out of the question?


I am RH but I did my research before purchasing my first bow. I am too left eye dominant. Honestly, I didn't notice any difference in difficulty pulling right or left and I tried both. Typically, the muscles you use with proper technique don't get used that often anyway so with most people there isn't much of a deficiency. However, it will vary from person to person. It will also take some work at developing the coordination to nock an arrow quickly because it feels odd at first but when you shoot nearly 100 arrows in a session, it comes quickly. At any rate, I am glad I began shooting based on eye dominance. I am able to shoot with both eyes open because of this and it helps with my accuracy and feels more natural.

I can't offer much in the way of a bow recommendation though. I have been shooting recurve and just recently got my first compound. I have about a 29 inch DL so I don't shoot women's specific bows.


----------



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

I shoot a Mission Craze and my wife shoots a Menace, she shot 6 arrows out of a demo bow and bought one on the spot!! give em a try you'll be glad you did.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

So far I really like my Hoyt Kobalt that I purchased from Scottie in the classifieds here. very small and light, but it's only a 40-50 pound draw. 

Susie


----------



## RedRidingHood (May 28, 2011)

I've only had the experience of two different bows and Alpine Silverado Eclipse and my new Bowtech Heartbreaker. I shot the Hyot Vixen in the archery shop and did not like it. What I love about my heartbreak is the smooth draw and how it locks into place works for me. The bummer when looking for a bow was the lack of inventory to test out different ones in the shop. So far very impressed and in love with the heartbreaker. I have around 25 inch drawn and am drawing back 55 pounds right now. 

Its all about what she likes the feeling of, which if she’s just starting out can be difficult to measure. I shot that Alpine for two years and hadn't shot anything else, so i didn't know that I liked something better. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Patience is going to be huge, and I want her to take her time in selecting a bow for her.

Ya'll have been a major help, and keep the advise coming.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Stopped by our first shop around here, not too formally as it was a Dicks Sporting Goods.

She had the Bear Apprentice in her hand, left and right handed, and leaning towards shooting it lefty. We were unable to draw any of them at that store, so that phase of selection will need to wait for another day. She wasn't too impressed with how short it was, but she's out looking with me at what was available. It has to start somewhere.

Also looked at a Bear Strike for myself, again its a little too short for my liking and that particular one was light on my desired draw weight.

I am on the look out for a good archery shop in the area, and really get to know the particulars of some of these bows.


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a guy but at thirteen I shoot smaller bows... I am currently shoot the razor edge and can't find a problem with it my friend liked it so much he's going to the shop tomorrow remember replace the sights though for they are plastic


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

I started shooting a recurve about 2 months ago and liked it but didn't. I was not feeling comfortable. So we went to our local archery shop to see if my hubby's old bow would turn down far enough for me to pull it back, I'm a wimp. (Hubby just got a Bear Strike.) But his bow was too much for me. So we asked what bows they had for women. I was not looking to spend a whole lot because at this point I wasn't sure if I would keep shooting. Well, I left with a used Hoyt Kobalt. and I love it. I have been shooting as often as I can. I'm a petite lady. I have a 24" draw length and I am drawing back 36lbs. 

I too hope to hunt with my hubby. I am shooting for spring gobbler to be my first hunt. Then it will be deer next fall!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the continued feed back.

We hit up the local Bass Pro Shops today, looked at quite a few good bows and all the associated gear.

She had the Bear Apprentice II, and the Diamond Razor Edge in her hands for compounds. She preferred the Diamond, but wasn't comfortable with either of the shorter bows. (On a side note, I got my hands on the Bear Carnage, and was impressed with how it felt in my hands. Would have purchased it today, but I want the chance to compare it with the Anarchy, and offerings from Hoyt.)


We then took a look at the traditional offerings, the Bear Supermag 48 in 45lbs draw and the Martin Jaguar take-down in 50lbs draw (which was great for me, but she'll need the lighter limbs).

We'll be looking for the full sized women's bows in a few weeks, and hopefully find something she'll be comfortable and enjoy.

I appreciate the continued advise, and thanks to all who have already posted.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad you started looking already. If your wife is more comfortable with longer bows, she might actually prefer shooting traditional. One thing to note, especially if she wants to hunt, is that she may need to find an even lower draw weight with a traditional bow than she would with a compound. For some of us, let-off makes a huge difference: My compound is ~45#, but I can only pull ~25# with my recurve. Although the recurve is my favorite to shoot, I have to hunt with my compound to reach the legal minimum draw weight in my state. But that is highly individual, so she may have no problem pulling enough weight to hunt with.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Based on the 50# draw of the Jaguar, we're guessing she'd be comfortable to shoot the take down with 30# limbs, then step up later when she's ready.

I think she's leaning to shoot traditional. Which means a third bow will be in the mix, cause I'll shoot traditional with her untill our forms are good, and keep the second recurve as a back up bow should the worst happen come fall.


----------



## hottesthunter(: (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a diamond edge. its a youth bow, but i have a short draw length thats why. 
But I just bought the new Homewrecker, and I couldnt ask for a better bow. I LOVE IT. and its made just for women so thats a plus


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I applaud you for taking the time to take your wife around to look at and try different bows. So many times on here, we see husbands/boyfriends who just go out and buy the most popular woman's bow on the market for their wife without them trying it first. Sometimes it works out but many times you'll see those bows posted a few months later in the classified ads. BTW, once you figure out what bow to get, you might want to check the classifieds section of AT.:wink:


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

She liked the Diamond Edge, just a little short. The HomeWrecker is on our to look at list, along with the Bear Siren.

The key is I need her to enjoy it, and the only way that's going to happen is for the bow to pick her. I'd regret it if I picked it out for her, and then she never wanted to shoot it. Defeats the purpose of us getting into this sport together. I may look at the Classifieds, but I'm always leary of buying used equipment, and don't intend to need to post a for sale of my own.

As always, I appreciate the continued feedback. What has work, what hasn't, and what the ladies look for in their bows.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

People hunt with recurve bow all the time.

There is nothing wrong with it.

When in doubt, just visit Dr. Fred Bear's museum.

BTW, I really applaude your decision to go with recurve bow, it is a wise choice and a great choice for the beginners.

Also you can always up the poundage on the take-down bow just by purchasing additional limbs.



colo_dually said:


> Based on the 50# draw of the Jaguar, we're guessing she'd be comfortable to shoot the take down with 30# limbs, then step up later when she's ready.
> 
> I think she's leaning to shoot traditional. Which means a third bow will be in the mix, cause I'll shoot traditional with her untill our forms are good, and keep the second recurve as a back up bow should the worst happen come fall.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

We haven't settled on recurve just yet, but she really liked the light weight and longer length of the traditional bows.

I know it will be able to take deer without an issue, and be a great starter bow that way. I'm trying to give her all the options.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

colo_dually said:


> We haven't settled on recurve just yet, but she really liked the light weight and longer length of the traditional bows.
> I know it will be able to take deer without an issue, and be a great starter bow that way. I'm trying to give her all the options.


If your wife can pull enough weight to hunt deer with a recurve, that's great! It just gives her more options. There are lots of successful traditional bowhunters. 
The lighter weight and simplicity of traditional bows is one reason I like them...if I could pull enough weight to hunt with my recurve, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

If light mass weight is important to her, perhaps she should check out the Winchester Destiny or Thunder Bolt (Destiny and Thunder Bolt are the same bow with different finish).

It is about the weight of a recurve bow package (assuming if you add the sight, clicker, shock-suppressors, and plunger), but Destiny is packed with a big punch. 

It is one of the most efficient high performance design. The bow is only 2.5lb with a brace height of 7.25". 

Again the Destiny's rated max-speed is 290fps at 52lb x 28"DL, which makes the bow about 330fps in IBO rating!



colo_dually said:


> We haven't settled on recurve just yet, but she really liked the light weight and longer length of the traditional bows.
> 
> I know it will be able to take deer without an issue, and be a great starter bow that way. I'm trying to give her all the options.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll see if I can dig up a Destiny for her to try as well. That speed is impressive.

If she goes recurve, she want's as little as possible on the bow itself. Nock point, and silencers, that's about it. Quiver would end up on the hip, or the back.

I appreciate ya'lls advice and help, its making a difference with her and we haven't even purchased the bow yet.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a low-res picture of Destiny, as you can see from the profile and the size of the cams, it is a very powerful bow with a lot of features specialized for the more petite shooters.

It is also very state of the art, and quality made. Of bows for the petite archers, my students vote the Destiny their favorite bow.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I like that Destiny, however I haven't found a dealer that would have on in stock for her to try. (Will continue to look however, I like the specs on that bow)

The other ones that are on our compound to-try list are as follows:
Winchester Destiny
Bear Siren
Bear Homewrecker
Bear Apprentice II (she liked this one, however it may just be too short)
Mathews Jewel
Hoyt Vicxen
Hoyt Ruckus

Most of these bows we have not seen in stores yet, but I like what I see in the ads.

As for traditional tackle, basically any of the Bear or Martin traditional rigs have her attention. I only wish I had more time to donate at the moment to provide the opportunity to shoot all of the above.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

This is a great list.

I just want to caution that the bowtech at your local shop must be very patient.
And each time your wife tries a new bow, it might help to visit two different shops to test out the same bow.

I know some pro-shop owners might throw tomatoes at me for saying the above. But here are the why's...

1. To compare price and see which shop is more adept at adjusting certain brands of bow.
2. To make sure that the "feel" of a bow is not due to certain setup issues, such as the bowtech does not enough experience to adjust the bow and optimize it for her. So this is sort of like to get a second-opinion from different bow-shop.

Then again, if you see the bowtech just grab the bow from the rack, and throw it at you guys without any adjustment, you might as well stick with AT for feedbacks. Because whatever impression your wife is getting won't be the correct one.

Take the Apprentice II for example, it definitely covers most petite archer drawlength (from 15"-27"), but if you have a bowtech who is not adjusting it to fit your wife, then the experience won't be a positive one.

You also might want to make a list of your configuration. 

For example, D-loop or Ultra-nok, or just straight nock-set. The first two options will shorten her DL by half an inch.

Are you going to use a string stop or not, some bow does not come with a rear stabilizer adapter, so it might be problematic to add a string stop.

What kind of peep, and what kind of front site ?

What kind of broadhead ?

What kind of rest ?

and arrow spine ?

and so on.



colo_dually said:


> I like that Destiny, however I haven't found a dealer that would have on in stock for her to try. (Will continue to look however, I like the specs on that bow)
> 
> The other ones that are on our compound to-try list are as follows:
> Winchester Destiny
> ...


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

That's good advice, I'd been more focused on the bows themselves, and up to this point not the set ups. Having a bowtech at the shop adjust it for her hadn't even crossed my mind.

I'll sit down and talk with her about the options, and see if I can put together a list.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> . . .
> 
> Then again, if you see the bowtech just grab the bow from the rack, and throw it at you guys without any adjustment, you might as well stick with AT for feedbacks. Because whatever impression your wife is getting won't be the correct one.
> 
> ...


Spoke with the wife, and confirmed she was measured at a 25"DL at the Bass Pro Shops last weekend. Its as good a starting point as any.
-The bow will eventually be set with either the D-loop or traditional nock point, as she hasn't decided if she'll shoot fingers or release. That may be determined by how short the bow that she settles on is.
-A couple of the bows we're looking at have the string stops (the arm that has a rubber stop on it, unless my terminology is off). I like the idea of getting as much weight off the string as possible. So if a bow doesn't have one, we'll be looking for an addition.
-As for the peep, looking at the non-alignment type (no-tubing) again for weight. For front sight, most likely a basic 3-pin for her.
-For rest, might go WB until she's comfortable and look for something to suit her shooting style.
-For arrow spline and broadheads, this is something we'll tune as the year progresses. I have a considerable amount of research to do on the expanding broadheads and find one that I can match to her and her bow. Ideally, I can get two arrow/head combinations (one with a field point, the other expandable broadhead) that will hit close and not have to tune the bow back and forth.

I appreciate all the great advise.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

My follow-up suggestion is that, most beginning archers are changing their form from the starting stage to the intermediate stage.

What that means is that her DL will change as a result. Please keep in mind that a shorter DL (1 inch or 1.5 inch off her maximum) is not necessarily a bad thing.

If BassPro measured her with a recurve bow and measuring arrow, the DL is not going to be the same as compound bow. 

Her are some other points to consider...

- I have worked with quite a few ladies whose height are around 5'2", and their form and grip were not set yet. So when they aim at the beginning stage, they are using high wrist grip/hold, instead of low wrist hold. This will give the illusion that their DL is longer. 

- Also her anchor location is of paramount importance. If she decided to anchor on the side of her jawbone instead of her chin, this will also give the illusion that her DL is longer.

So what does have to do with her bow ? Well, you would need to find a bow with a wide margin of Draw Length adjustability. So it may not be a good idea to buy her a bow whenever a DL change is required, you would ended up buying a new DL Cam Module.

You folks also need to decide if she would shoot left handed bow, or right handed bow. Since she is left eye dominant, and she decides to shoot left handed, I think Bear Apprentice II is off the list, because the last time I checked, they are still not making the left handed version yet.

Winchester Destiny is available with lefthanded riser, but Winchester dealers are so few, you would need to order through AT Classified or even eBay to get the bow.



colo_dually said:


> Spoke with the wife, and confirmed she was measured at a 25"DL at the Bass Pro Shops last weekend. Its as good a starting point as any.
> -The bow will eventually be set with either the D-loop or traditional nock point, as she hasn't decided if she'll shoot fingers or release. That may be determined by how short the bow that she settles on is.
> -A couple of the bows we're looking at have the string stops (the arm that has a rubber stop on it, unless my terminology is off). I like the idea of getting as much weight off the string as possible. So if a bow doesn't have one, we'll be looking for an addition.
> -As for the peep, looking at the non-alignment type (no-tubing) again for weight. For front sight, most likely a basic 3-pin for her.
> ...


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Again, thanks for the help. BassPro did check the DL with a recurve, wrist high, and anchored at the chin. I expect her to shoot just a tad short of that in the field.

Her first bow will need the DL adjustability, until she settles her form out and gets consistent, though I wouldn't mind getting an extra DL mod or two if I need to.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Friday afternoon bump.

Looking for more opinions, and advice.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

It's great that you're really putting thought into this and taking your time...that will definitely pay off in the long run.

As for broadheads, you'll probably have to see what works best for your wife's setup. I've had no problems tuning 85 grain G5 Montecs. They fly just like field points for me. Plus, they have a "preseason" Montec that you can tune with and not have to dull your hunting broadheads. Although I have yet to take anything with them, I know quite a few people who have successfully taken elk, deer, bear, and hogs with them. You'll discover that people have very strong opinions about expandable broadheads. I don't have anything against them, but personally prefer not to use them simply because it is one more mechanical part that can fail unexpectedly. But that's just my opinion. 

In terms of bows, you might try some of the 2012 Martin bows. Several of them sound like they'll be very versatile: a draw length that goes down to 24" and a draw weight range of 35# (without having to switch out limbs or modules). The Bengal and Prowler might be worth looking into. Unfortunately, I don't think the actual bows are out yet, but the new catalog is at http://issuu.com/martinarchery/docs/martin_archery_2012_catalog_1a_150dpi?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222.

I hope this helps, and hope that other women keep chiming in with ideas and advice. Good luck!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Definitely taking our time with the purchase and set up of these bows. I know pretty much how I want to set my new bow up, once I figure out which one I want. She has lots of questions, and a lot of things she wants to try out still. We are narrowing things down, just a matter of time and weather she'll shoot traditional or compound. All and all I enjoy most is this is something she wants to share together with me. Neither of our families are the hunting type, so we're blazing new ground.

Will have to check out Martin's new bows, I'd like a Jaguar take-down for a traditional/back up setup. I was pleased with my first Martin, (wish I hadn't sold that bow) wait and see some of the reviews once they are released.

I will be taking the time to tune these bows, and matching the arrows as best we can. I like a normal broadheads, based on simplicity, but not opposed to mechanicals if they prove themselves.

All the advice has made a difference already, can't wait to see her face light up and say "this is the one for me."


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

We didn't put this much into buying my first bow. I think it would have been a great experience and I would have so much more about all the parts to a compound bow. However, I am completely happy with my Hoyt Kobalt. I am only 5'2" with a 24 DL. I use a release and enjoy it. I'm only shoot 36lbs right now.

A side note, foor me it is getting harder for me to practice daily like I would like to do. With the weather turning colder & the days getting shorter I really only get to practice on the weekend which I feel is problematic. I want to increase my poundage but really can't do that without practice. 

So good luck finding the right bow & enjoy this experience & time the 2 of you spend together in this journey.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

We are taking our time, that's for sure.

She did take a liking to the Bear Supermag 48 Recurve, she liked the overall length and the draw length, and this was a 50#@28" bow. She drew about 24-25" of that. (assuming 3# per inch, means she drew 39-41#?). I think what she liked most was the light weight of the traditional setup. Basically bow, armguard, finger guard and quiver and she'd be good to go.

So I'll update the sig, and see what the search continues to uncover for the both of us.
(Weather she chooses the Bear Supermag or not, I'll be picking up a Martin Jaguar take-down as a back-up bow).


----------



## rtharris (Oct 4, 2010)

hoyt vicxen or rucus.


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

How was the weekend? Any luck getting closer to finding your wife a bow?


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Unfortunatly, we were unable to take the time and look further this weekend.
We have revisited the Bear Apprentice II, do to its available out of a shop locally. I think she's ruled out the youth bows for good.

I'll be looking for a full archery pro-shop here in a couple of weeks, when I get a solid day to dedicate to it. Hopefully that will help her isolate a bow for her.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so sad right now. We had a wonderful Archery Shop in Joplin MO that was taken out with the Tornado... It had been in business for as long as I have been alive plus more I'm 40. Well so I think they decided now would be the time to retire and are not rebuilding. I only knew the kid who worked on my bow as Paul. Never got his last name I am heartbroke I don't know how to get ahold of him to see if he is going anywhere else. He is what made that bow shop sucessful I don't want anyone else touching my bow. My finace also bought his Hoyt there and we don't have any local dealers close. It just stinks.


----------



## GruntMansWifey (Oct 27, 2011)

My sister in law is left handed and right eye dominant.. they put a patch over her eye in the very beginning to train her left eye. Also, i shoot a Mathews Drenalin and I love it! Not too heavy and I think it goes pretty short on draw lengths.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

So, we've made the first purchase. A Martin Jaguar take down recurve, 40# at 28" more than enough to get me back into the sport. Got a DW low enough for my wife to pull. Its a right handed bow so I'm hoping it confirms her as a left or right handed shooter (eye dominance).

Kinda different, the combination of the compounds riser, and the traditional limbs. Also lets me bolt-on some different sights, rests, and stabilizers just like a compound. I will be keeping this bow to sit as a back-up during the coming hunting seasons, after I get heavier limbs when I can.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Take this all with a grain of salt since I am a newbie...

I have only had a compound bow for 17 months.

I am left eye dominate, but RH. Last year, I tried both RH & LH compound bows. I can also write with my LH, so I thought I could do a LH bow. Perhaps I did not try it enough. Keeping steady was an issue. My right eye muscle also causes double vision when viewing things up close, so keeping both eyes open even with doing my eye exercises was not happening, so I did RH. I shoot good groups at 20 yds.

I tried these 2010 compound bows:
Diamond Razor Edge
Parker Sidekick XP
Parker Buckshot
Martin Leopard

Martin Leopard was by far the smoothest in this class. I bought the bow only RH, 24DL, 50# Martin Leopard and added the accessories. I started at 35# and worked my way up to 50#. A full turn at 3# was too much starting at 41# (shoulder injured from too much practice), so then I did half turns. To accurately do half turns, I marked one reference point with white paint and other with silver (fine point paint pens at Hobby Lobby).

I bought this book and read about practicing and form: Bowhunter's Guide to Accurate shooting by Lon E Lauber.

I eventually put this target: Morrell’s Bone Collector Double Duty 400 FPS Field Point Target, in my basement to shoot at 5-10 FEET to help increase DW and practice form with eyes closed. No matter the weather outside, I shoot at least every other day to keep my muscles in shape and practice form. I was shooting everyday, but now I rest my shoulders every other day.

I went up to 50# to hunt elk in CO. CO legal minimum DW is 35#, but I think 45# should at least be people's goal for elk with sharp broadheads and good shot placement to get double lung. Most states are 50# minimum for elk.

I don't like how much my arrow drops after 20 yds. At 50#, 24 DL, D-loop, release, 100 grain tips; my Martin Leopard is only 208 fps. I only shoot up to 30 yds right now.

I am considering stepping up to a Mathews Jewel at 55#.

I may just stay at 50# because my shoulders (thankfully not the rotator cuff) keep popping out even with rotator cuff exercises. I encourage her to do rotator cuff exercises and not to over practice. Once you injure your shoulders, they may never heal unless you stop shooting for 6 months. (past experience years ago) If your rotator cuff does come out, it will take months of chiropractor visits to keep it in and she would need to stop shooting.

I strongly encourage you to have her only do half turns when increasing DW and only change it every 4 weeks. 6-8 weeks is better and shoot every other day 3 arrows only at a time per session when DW is initially increased. Even if she practices in the basement at 5-10 feet with eyes closed for form and feeling release, she will develop muscle memory.

If in Colorado, I have been told that the archery shop in Fort Collins has the most selection of compound bows on hand in CO, however, I have not used them. Many of the Front Range shops get good reviews. I use No Limits. I am not trying to plug one shop over another. If you have the time, go to as many archery shops as possible until you find the one that works for you. I think they are all of good quality based on reviews, so try them all.

2010 Martin Leopard RH 50# 24DL
D-loop
whisker biscuit
Tru-Fire Hurricane buckle web release old version which works great for small hands
G5 Montec CS Broadheads 100 gr (last year 85 gr replaceable Thunderheads), but I have not harvested anything but a shooting block. Foam blocks do not move and foam doesn't taste good.
Blazer vanes. I found pink is easiest to find in forest. Even a lot of guys here use pink vanes.
Goldtip Hunter Expedition 3555. I robinhooded one of these. They are definitely strong. I can't even get the arrow out of the other arrow.

Lastly, many, many thanks to so many men and some women who have encouraged me, a woman elk hunting on her own. I would never had had the "success" without the mentoring, advice and encouragement.

Good Luck!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry if the screen name mislead ya. I am from Colorado, but my duties in the service have me stationed on the east coast. I will have to check out the archery shops in Colorado the next time I am home.

I appreciate your feed back on the Martin Leopard, I just came across it on the Martin website and the wife said add it to the list.

Funny thing you mention the pink fletchings, my wife wants them for the same reason. Easier to track.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Long time since I've been on,

She purchased the Bear Homewrecker in early November, and she couldn't be happier. Got the bow in the 51# peak DW and set up for a 24.5"DL and 40#, and she's got it zeroed close at 10, 20, and 30 yards on the throphy ridge 3-pin sight. Shooting with a release, getting very good groups out to those distances.

The bow was the Bear Ready to Hunt package and we're both very pleased with the proformance so far. Looking at slowing increasing the DW over the next several months as she grows into it and her form settles out. Then we'll formally paper tune it, and get it set up for the hunting season next fall.

Thanks to everyone for thier input. I'll keep the thread updated as we progress.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, not as much of an update for my wife's shooting but to my bow purchase.

She gave me that pause for thought in the Cabela's store the other day, when I was about to make a terrible mistake an buy a bow that wasn't really what I was looking for (a 60# peak, on a Bear Mauler). She gave me that "be patient" nudge, which was enough to get my head back right. I ended up walking out of there with the New Bear Anarchy on backorder, which should be well worth the wait.

One of those moments, where our better hafts show us why they are in our lives.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another update, this time to her bow.

She noticed the fletching on her arrows start getting the black marring from the base of the WB on the RTH package from Bear, I made a note of that a few weeks ago and got her a new rest. Went with the Octane Hostage Pro, based on a couple of things, 1) still a static, full containment style rest. 2) full tuning ability that I did not have on the WB. Cant wait to see her shoot it.

Also, we have managed to find an Archery range near where we live (relatively speaking), that offers archery coaching at a reasonable price. Planning on dropping by them (Halls Arrow, Hartford CT) and checking out their facilities later this week.

This thread is going to start taking a different path now, one where we share how she grows over the next year or so.


----------



## sdavey10 (Dec 26, 2011)

i would keep an eye on that hostage rest as she shoots. the brushes on the bottom tend to wear out very quickly (will cause your arrow to drop) and if your arrow's fletching isnt lined up exactly it can hit the brushes and throw your arrow off A LOT! I'm switching to a code red drop away rest as accuracy will be much improved/consistant.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been watching those reviews (and is actually the last straw on it being placed on my new Anarchy, and choosing a drop away for that bow). We have a couple of extra sets of bristles on hand in the case, with the right Allen wrench. She is very insistent that, at least for the time being, on sticking with the full containment style rest.

We've also found an archery club nearby, so we have improved our access to a practice range.
First chance we get after her form settles out, I'll try to get a couple of pics posted and give us some advise on her form.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

colo_dually said:


> I've been watching those reviews (and is actually the last straw on it being placed on my new Anarchy, and choosing a drop away for that bow). We have a couple of extra sets of bristles on hand in the case, with the right Allen wrench. She is very insistent that, at least for the time being, on sticking with the full containment style rest.


Should mention to your wife that the QAD rest fully contains the arrow when set


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I got my new Anarchy today, needless to say I'm estatic with it. While we were there we started discussing doing our own fletching with the tech there, and the effects helical has on the containment rests. That got her thinking she might make that change (I neglected to get a straight clamp with the new jig, as I want to put as much spin on the broadheads as I can). We'll see how the Octane handles it.

She does like how the drop away rest looks on my bow, and how well it holds the arrow. It's going to take some shooting before she makes the change.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the ripcord on my bow and I really like it. It is about 50 dollars less than the QAD HD.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I looked into the Ripcord when I was looking at a rest, and my wife liked that one as well. However, when you let down on a Ripcord, the rest falls, unlike the QAD. That $50 bucks was worth it to me for the full containment.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well that is true. My fiance has the HD and we just went and grabbed them and compared so I totally understand what you are saying. I guess it is all what you get used to. I went from whiskerbiscuit to the ripcord. I haven't pulled back on a deer then let down on it so I just didn't think about it.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

As mentioned, I am going to keep updating this thread occasionally as my wife continues to as an archer.

We have joined an archery club this week, and have started shooting more often there. We have increased her draw weight, and she's having no issues holding the weight. Her groups actually improved again this week. We've got a pair of indoor leagues we'll be shooting off and on as I get the chance too. (A 20 yard spot league, and an indoor 3D league). Her form looks good to me, but we may start looking for a coach that can work with both of us a bit locally.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Still looking for a coach, but she shot in her first league match last night scoring 214 out of 320. Not bad never seeing this type of course, and blowing the first two shots (by using the wrong pin, which she immediately identified.

She's very pleased with her Homewrecker, and I couldn't be happier with a wife that shares the sport with me.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, its been a bit since my last update. We were afforded the chance to shoot our first outdoor 3D shoot together today. My wife did very well with this bow, scoring 160 out of a course of 360. A few miss judged yardages, and unseen twigs, but zero arrow loss for her. (I did not fare as well shooting my Martin today, 134/360, with 2 arrows claimed by the field).

She really has taken to the sport well, and loves her new bow.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Stretching way back for this thread, but here's the latest update. Thanks to all those who have offered advice to date. My wife is now an avid Bowhunter, and we didn't even fill a tag. Which isn't bad considering its our first in the field together, and first on the ground. We still-hunted all week on the ground, mobile, no blinds or stands at all.

We had one great encounter sitting up on a creek crossing being used we had come up on a few hours before sunset. We set up for the wind to be right positioning around 30 yards off, and waited. A nice mature doe stepped out at 32 yards, closed as near as 16 yards, and presented a few great shot opportunities over the 25 min period. However, for whatever reason (and the wife and I have our speculations of what prevented her from being comfortable) we never got the chance to come to full draw. It wasn't from our lack of trying, she had the upper hand the whole encounter (and we didn't have enough cover looking back on the situation).

Even though a tag wasn't filled, my wife's face in the moments following the encounter made the entire trip (and this entire year's worth the effort) worth the investment. That caliber of smile doesn't come around often. I appreciate all the advise here, and I've learned volumes this week in the field. She is stoic about maintaining her Home Wrecker, the way it is - for the moment. It will be getting a new set of strings this winter, and a new sight (moving to a .019" 5-pin of one type or another) and still considering that transition to a drop away rest - a little too much noise in the Octane. The bare bow weight of only 3.2lbs is a huge plus with her, so it looks like a new bow isn't even on her list for the next few years (until I can find her something with 60# limbs in that weight class).

Thanks again, Ladies, for everything.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my second year bow hunting. I didn't fill my tag last year. Have been out about 7 times this year. Have had does under me several times. A couple times I thought about pulling back on one, but it is still a bit warm here in SE Kansas. I did have a nice 8 point start to walk near me but turned and went behind me. No shot. I like your wife have just enjoyed being out knowing that if I want I could have taken a doe or two, but didn't for whatever reason. I love knowing my other 1/2 is somewhere out in the woods with me hunting right along with me even though we can't see each other I still feel we are spending quality time together. After the hunt when we meet up and walk out together we enjoy talking about what we each saw while out.


----------

